#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-09
<yolox> hello channel. need help. I installed version 17.10 but sometimes aout of the sudden i just get logged out and i have to login again. How to stop it? thank you
<fossfreedom> yolox, there is a fix that resolves this.  Just waiting for upstream to accept the fix and then we'll ask ubuntu also to review the patch.
<yolox> Perfect fossfreedom. Thank you. I'll wait
<yolox> Ubuntu-budgie is great!
<fossfreedom> thanks - always welcome to get feedback
<yolox> It is a pleasure. Great day fossfreedom & channel
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-10
<gdi2k> hi, after installing latest updates on 17.10, every time I close a window, the whole Desktop crashes and I end up back at the login screen. This is with nvidia drivers. Any tips?
<jbicha> fossfreedom: I'm applying the mutter fix (via Debian), does that mean you want to close LP: #1722119 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1722119 in budgie-desktop-environment (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu Budgie: bug fix release 0.8.6 of budgie-desktop-environment" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722119
<nico_> hi there
<nico_> congrat for your nice budgie distrib
<nico_> i love it
<mpmc> I read there was going to be an Ubuntu Budgie Minimal version, is that still in progress? Can't find any more info on it since Dec last year.
<fossfreedom> mpmc, development of the minimal version is looking for people to help develop and maintain it.  We are still producing test ISO's but are not really happy with the quality at the moment.  Need some help
<mpmc> fossfreedom: Ok. Thanks for the info :).
#ubuntu-budgie 2017-10-13
<Kamen> Hi people
<jbicha> fossfreedom: are you ok with the Debian GNOME team NMUing budgie-desktop when we start the mutter transition? (hopefully soon)
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-10
<tarator> Hi, I have Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 installed on my machine. I installed the tracker file indexer. Searching files from the cli works `tracker search foo`. How can I make the Filemanager (Is it Nautilus?) use "tracker" as search provider?
<tarator> Btw: Who the hell had the fantastic idea to translate Program-Names. The filemanager is called "Dateien" in German language. there is no way to find out what's the program's real name. This makes it really hard to find solutions for problems or even filing bug reports :(
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-12
<_0x00rick> yo o/ got a problem with unicode/german characters in my terminal. Tried tilix and gnome terminal. is there some lib/rendering issue? someone knows a fix?
<_0x00rick> correction: its in weechat..
#ubuntu-budgie 2018-10-13
<ozbrk> hi people I've got a question about calendar whenever I try to add anoteher account the the calendar it freezes
